# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Картина счастья

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Этот момент родился к Петропавловскому Тою, к серебряному юбилею свадьбы удивительно красивой пары – семьи Макаровых.

*[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4701121.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4674496.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]*

**Даже сложно  назвать его Моментом. 
Он открывает праздник и,по сути, потом заканчивает его.    Он полон лирики и в то же время на протяжении всего вечера в нём примет участие каждый гость.
*Вещь универсальная.  Опробована и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях. 
 Нужно видеть, с каким вдохновением люди, не обладая талантами художника, вдруг, превращаются в них.  

 А может, сжимая  в пальцах кисточку, испытывают те же чувства что когда-то в детстве.  Помните? Вы готовили подарки своими руками  самым родным людям, рисовали незатейливые картинки,  а потом видели восторг и восхищение в их глазах. 
 Точно так же светятся глаза молодожёнов,юбиляров, точно так же они хранят этот уникальный, единственный в своём экземпляре  шедевр. И знаете почему? 
*Да потому что от него исходит удивительная аура тепла и добра, созданная искренностью и открытостью душ людей, его написавших.

*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Несколько фотографий с праздников.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4680640.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4671427.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4665283.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4663235.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

 [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4715458.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*В комплекте представлен*

Текстовый материал для трёх видов  праздников
Видео.
Музыкальное оформление.
Рекомендации по реквизиту. 

*Стоимость: 1000 руб

 За реквизитами обращайтесь в личку*

----------


## vovana

Ириша, шикарный момент... Вроде бы совсем простой, но очень сильный... Мы с Эльвирой пробовали запустить его и в середине вечера.... Получилось... Все гости прямо вышли из-за столов, когда молодожены стали "работать"... А потом у гостей начался полет фантазий.... Классная, нежная, спокойная, но яркая штучка!!! Советую..

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

принимала непосредственное участие в создании картины для семьи Макаровых))) рисовала весну)) действие это захватывает, хочется творить, оставить кусочек памяти для любимых людей, которым впоследствии эта картина вручается)) Ирочка БЛАГОДАРЮ ТЕБЯ за этот КЛАССНЫЙ МОМЕНТ!!!!! я его использовала в работе 3 недели назад-на свадьбе, жаль только фоток нет еще.... и планирую в понедельник на юбилее сделать)) народ с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием рисует!! обнимаю тебя крепко!(и от Коли привет ОГРОМНЫЙ!!) спасибо тебе за красоту,которую ты даришь людям!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, как здорово, что она у вас в работе! Я рада. )))

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Ох и шикарная же эта твоя , Ирина, "Картина счастья"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Безумно люблю ее!!! В ней столько глубины и смысла.......а потом и красоты, радующей глаз!!!!!!!! Предлагаю всегда своим молодоженам!!! НО! За отдельную плату, потому что покупаю нужное сама , да и в накладе не остаюсь!!!))))

     Дорогая Ирина-моя-Ветерок!!! Благодаря твоей "Картине счастья"  счастливы ВСЕ!!!И молодожены, и все гости и я!!!  Главное, что не надо быть семи пядей во лбу, чтобы смочь воплотить эту "изюминку" в жизнь!!!

Все гости принимают участие,а те, кто не танцует - все рядом с картиной!!! Это гениальная задумка!!!Простая и обалденная!!!!!!!!!!

Благодарю тебя, мой друг!!! Творческих тебе полетов и еще побольше таких шедевров, как "Картина счастья"!!!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Стала счастливой обадательницей этой шикарной изюминки!!! Ирочка! Спасибо за Вашу искренность, талант и красоту не только внешнюю, но и внутреннюю!!!

З.Ю. скачала программу Про-шоу)) изучаю)))

----------

